# Our first AI babies!



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

We are counting down the days until day 150 for Edith and Vivian! We bred them at an AI clinic we attended in June, and they are due November 16 (Day 150). Edith and Viv are full siblings and are attached at the hip. Last time they kidded they went into labor at the same time and had their kids within an hour of each other..

We're really excited for these babies. Edith's udder is filling nicely and Vivian seems to be lagging behind a bit. We saw some discharge a few months ago so because she's not building an udder we're thinking she may have slipped her pregnancy - but we're going to wait and see. She's still pretty wide so we may have some hope! Edith and Vivian are registered 75% with the ABGA and are bred to a fullblood buck who's name I'm currently forgetting.

Anyways here's some pictures of the girls! Vivian is the one with the rectangular blaze and Edith has the square blaze.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Pretty girls, can't wait to see what they give you!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

They are nice lookin gals! How old are they?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you, they really matured this past year! They are 2 years old!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are NICE! What kind of discharge did Vivian have?


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

nancy d said:


> Oh they are NICE! What kind of discharge did Vivian have?


It was brown/reddish. It only lasted for about a day and we didn't think much of it at the time. She was eating/drinking/acting normally. Now that she's not building an udder we are starting to think she lost it..

And thank you! They are some of our best does!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah. It sounds like she lost babies.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

The girls are doing great! Edith is chugging along and Vivian is still as cute as ever.



nancy d said:


> Yeah. It sounds like she lost babies.


Yeah unfortunately I think you're right. Still no udder development so we put her in with our buck for (hopefully!) some kids next spring!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's too bad she miscarried. Hopefully she'll settle and have some kids for you!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Day 141

Moved Viv and Edith into the barn tonight! Viv (the one we think isn't pregnant) seemed to be having contractions so we figured we'd better be safe than sorry. The temps are supposed to drop tonight.

Hourly night checks tonight! Hopefully we'll have some healthy babies soon!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Any news??


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

I think it was a false alarm from Vivian. As soon as we got her up to the barn she stopped doing the weird contraction/stretch movement and hasn't had any signs of labor since.

Edith is still preparing and is getting closer but I think we have a few days yet for her!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is the photo of the arched back Vivian? They can do that when they are in heat.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Day 145

I think you're right SalteyLove, there have been no more signs from Vivian. 

Edith is talking a bit more tonight but other than that no more signs. She is stargazing/yawning more than usual too but I think we have a little while. Still doing night checks to be on the safe side! Hopefully some healthy babies soon!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Well we seem to be in very early labor with Edith! She made a nest, is getting mouthy (licking, biting, etc.), stargazing, yawning and staring off into space and also stretching a lot. No contractions yet but she progressed really fast last time she had kids so we're keeping a close eye on her!

Wish her luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is she?


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Still holding onto those babies. Haven't seen any contractions or pushing, she's just uncomfortable. Day 147!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

One healthy baby girl from Edith!! Easy birth, started active labor and the little girl was out in 10 minutes!! 

We named the baby Sassy Mae! So happy for another healthy kid!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

So cute, congratulations!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Adorable! 
Great job Edith!!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Edith and Sassy Mae are doing great this afternoon! Sassy finally laid down so I could get some sweet pictures. I'm so in love with this little girl.

I think it's so amazing that this perfect little kid came from AI, such a fascinating thing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats on the baby she's so cute!!!!


----------

